# High or Low bore Axis.... what is it and how does it affect my shooting?



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello- to all of you pistol gurus. Could you please explain what the bore axis is and how it affects one persons shooting compared to anothers? Which pistols have a low axis compared to some that have a high bore axis. 
Your knowledge would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Sandibeach:smt083


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Low Bore Axis:* Chiappa Rhino revolver. Its barrel, which fires from the lowest chamber in its cylinder, is effectively below the web of the hand that holds it, so its recoil passes straight back, directly into the fleshiest part of the shooter's hand. For an illustration, click on: Chiappa Firearms

*High Bore Axis:* An extreme case is the Webley-Fosbery automatic revolver. Its barrel is placed so high above the hand that holds it, that it adds torque and force to the recoil of every shot. For an illustration, click on: Webley-Fosbery Automatic Revolver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The difference is in "perceived recoil." That is, although two pistols may recoil with exactly the same energy, the pistol with the higher bore axis will seem to "multiply" that recoil energy, and make it feel worse, due to the engineering principles involved in forces acting upon lever arms. That is, a properly positioned lever serves to increase the effect of a force placed upon one end of it.

Does that help?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good info from Steve (as always)... and i'll add to it.

Low bore axis - CZ handguns

High bore axis - Sig Sauer

These are 2 examples of a high & low bore axis on popular handguns... most other makes are in-between. CZ slides run in, not on, the frame giving them a low bore axis and truely does help with recoil and point shooting... plus their all steel guns (most models). Sig Sauer overcomes the high bore axis by having a heavy slide and also having most models frames being made out of metal.

Neither type is really hinderd by having a different bore axis as handgun preference is subjective and everyone likes something different.

Interesting link w/video explaining it as well...
http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2012/03/chris-dumm/the-truth-about-muzzle-flip-and-bore-height/


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Good explanations by both there.Grab the gun and look at where the bore axis is relative to the web of your hand,that's the telltale sign.M&Ps,Glocks,PPKs (they'll remove web skin),high beavered 1911's all drop the bore into the web of your hand which helps counteract muzzle flip.Sigs and the type put more frame over the web which can help induce flip,but it really depends on you and your grip.

I'm a 1911 lover with a Brown style grip safety,I can rattle off 4 shots a second at in your face distance because of the low bore axis.Mt Beretta has a slightly higher bore axis but it's a wimpier round so there isn't a big difference on time.My plastic HK should recoil more because it's lighter,but It doesn't due to the design.Think of an AR compared to a Mini 14-the AR cycles straight back into you while the Mini has a higher barrel-the AR cycles straight back into your shoulder with basically no flip but the Mini's higher bore throws flip into it.While it isn't set in stone as to bore axis because it really depends on your ability,it can make a difference.I've seen high a bore shooter outshoot someone with a low bore,it's a matter of experience.


----------

